# Please save this little fella



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone in Texas able to go and save this little guy? He's in a kill shelter and doesn't have long.

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&...w=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think that if someone turns a pet over to a kill shelter, they should be banned from ever having pets again. Maybe a little extreme, but when you take a baby, you take responsibility. You can't just give your human kids up, so why can we just give our furbabies up? I wish I were closer to Texas, and I would go and get him. Then hubby and I could have a really long discussion when he got home from work and found another furbaby running around our already chaotic house!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I feel so bad for that baby. If I lived in Texas I would for sure adopt that poor baby.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't understand how they can drop there puppy off at a kill shelter.
Do they not understand what will happen if it does not get a home.

Poor puppy. I pray someone takes him home soon


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

This breaks my heart. I can't understand why someone would place him at a Kill Shelter. I wish I were close enough to save him. My prayers are with him, maybe someone will have a heart and take the little guy home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I contacted Angela from the Canton Animal Shelter. There are several people interested in Bobby, and she's certain he will be adopted soon. Bobby's mother is also in the shelter. She's more concerned about her. She is only around two years old. She is afraid of people and takes time to warm up. I sure hope someone finds it their heart to adopt them both.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Aug 24 2005, 10:37 AM
> *I contacted Angela from the Canton Animal Shelter.  There are several people interested in Bobby, and she's certain he will be adopted soon.  Bobby's mother is also in the shelter.  She's more concerned about her.  She is only around two years old.  She is afraid of people and takes time to warm up.  I sure hope someone finds it their heart to adopt them both.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93643*


[/QUOTE]
I think thisi s the mom: Cindy Sue


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

So, it sounds like the person breed this poor baby and then was done with her and the offspring...make a person want to vomit. 

I pray that someone will find her in time. With a person who had so little regard for her it is no wonder she is afraid to warm up to people...who knows what evil she has seen. 

Breaks my heart - I wish I could save her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lexi's Mom: You're right. Cindy Sue is Bobby's mom. Bless her heart.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

This kills me! I cant see how anyone could just drop a dog off at a kill shelter. I dont even see why there are kill shelters. I know there are an overpopulation of dogs and all, but that is why owners should be more responsible. I cant even see how someone could give up a sweet innocent dog to any kind of shelter, but people just drop there kids off and leave them too at birth. The world is full of stupid people. I sure hope both mom and son get good homes soon.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Aug 24 2005, 10:56 AM
> *This kills me!  I cant see how anyone could just drop a dog off at a kill shelter.  I dont even see why there are kill shelters.  I know there are an overpopulation of dogs and all, but that is why owners should be more responsible.  I cant even see how someone could give up a sweet innocent dog to any kind of shelter, but people just drop there kids off and leave them too at birth.  The world is full of stupid people.  I sure hope both mom and son get good homes soon.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93648*


[/QUOTE]
Last night I was watching Animal Prescinct on Animal Planet. There was this story about 2 ladies in NYC that breed their dog. Supposedly the mom dog decided not to feed the 13 puppies when they were a few days old. The owners could afford to take care of the puppies so they throw them in their garbage can.







Their neighbor heard a noise from the garbage can that night and opened it. They only saw 2 of the puppies and took them inside with them. They called the cops the next day and they found 11 more in the garbage can. Three were already dead. The owners didn't think there was wrong with throwing the puppies away. After 2 weeks there were only 2 puppies left (total of 11 had died).


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

can't the shelter at least give the Mom a bath before posting the picture so she looks more presentable. You would think they would do everything to get someone to adopt her. Gee. At least rince her off. Poor thing. They should have locked up that person.
I pray she finds a home and the puppy too.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

that annoys me and its an outrage that anyone would give these babies to a kill shelter
come anyone on here from this part of texas that can atleast get these 2 out of there 
breaks my heart


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 24 2005, 11:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last night I was watching Animal Prescinct on Animal Planet. There was this story about 2 ladies in NYC that breed their dog. Supposedly the mom dog decided not to feed the 13 puppies when they were a few days old. The owners could afford to take care of the puppies so they throw them in their garbage can.







Their neighbor heard a noise from the garbage can that night and opened it. They only saw 2 of the puppies and took them inside with them. They called the cops the next day and they found 11 more in the garbage can. Three were already dead. The owners didn't think there was wrong with throwing the puppies away. After 2 weeks there were only 2 puppies left (total of 11 had died).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93649
[/B][/QUOTE]
Don't you just want to knock these people over the head? How would they like to be put in a garbage can, they should be you know! They didnt think anything was wrong with it....again...the world is so full of stupid people!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope the mom and the baby get adopted soon


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I was just looking at those two sweet angels before I came to this site. I always check to see if any new malts are posted on petfinder. I agree that Cindy Sue should have been cleaned up before being posted. It does say that she has now been made more presentable, so why don't they put up a new pic? Aren't there some maltese rescue groups in Texas?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

That just breaks my heart. I hope someone rescues these poor babies. Your right they should've posted a picture of her cleaned up.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

It just breaks my heart to see both of those poor, lovely dogs. Both look so scared. Wish I could adopt both but I live in Ohio.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh how I wish I could take both of these babies! As it is I can't even afford my OWN medical expenses right now and it looks as though those two might have some problems down the road.

Canton is home of the big flea market where puppymill puppies are sold, along with other stuff. So, it doesn't surprise me that the shelter there is a kill shelter because they probably get sooo many dogs in that were owner surrendered.

My heart breaks to see those sweeties in that place and in that condition when I know love and medical care and PurePaws shampoo could make them gorgeous and healthy and happy.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

GOOD NEWS...I just called the Canton Animal Shelter and both mom and son were adopted!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yippeeee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

YEA!!!!! I was getting depressed reading this thread... that is fabulous news!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats fantastic news,







much needed with all the news from the hurricane.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yippeeeeeeeee I am so pleased to read that wonderful news.





















Thanks for letting us know


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 30 2005, 02:49 PM
> *GOOD NEWS...I just called the Canton Animal Shelter and both mom and son were adopted!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am so thrilled to hear that! Those poor little ones just need some TLC and a bath from their new parents to come back to life.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

yeahhh


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Finally...some good news.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats wonderful news







Reading that was just breaking my heart







I am so glad for those poor babies!!!


----------

